# Bay Flats Lodge - "The Wind Before the Storm"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
November 17, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
As of this writing, we have an approaching cold-front bearing down on the Texas coast from the northwestern region of the United States. Weâ€™re supposed to get a little rain, along with lots of hard wind out of the north. Thatâ€™s right, we might just be in for our first push of really cool air out of the north. Depending on what youâ€™re most interested in - fishing or duck hunting - such a strong northerly push might be viewed as advantageous, or it could be seen as a definite problem. From a duck hunting perspective, the upcoming front is probably going to prove to be just what the doctor ordered with regards to dropping more birds into our region, and to keep them a bit more active in the high winds and cooler temps. Anglers, however, may view these weather conditions as being quite unfavorable, but that doesnâ€™t have to be the case.

The arrival of the front is still almost a day away, so that means the wind is going to be pumping hard out of the south, blowing directly off of the Gulf. The southern-most shorelines of Espiritu Santo Bay, San Antonio Bay, and Mesquite Bay are all prime wading spots for anglers under these conditions, as they all provide natural cover from strong south winds. With miles upon miles of shoreline to choose from, anglers have the option of hard sand, grass, mud, oyster shell, or even a mixture of any of these when looking for fall trout and redfish. Many of these shorelines also present openings into some of the back lake areas that are situated out on Matagorda Island. These passages leading in and out of the lakes have produced time and again for wading anglers who have positioned themselves on the outside of the mouth during a falling tide that tends to empty the back lakes of many different kinds of food sources for hungry trout, reds, and even the occasional flounder.

Many coastal anglers hold firmly to the belief that the success of your fishing day is primarily based on the amount of water movement on any given day. With the bull tides weâ€™ve experienced along our coast the past few months, the presence of this weekâ€™s â€œsuper moonâ€ has enabled welcomed and significant tide changes. Tide movement provided by this strong moon phase, and the dropping of the barometric pressure that weâ€™ll see just prior to the frontal passage will be two things that pre-frontal anglers can take advantage of in order to be successful before everything changes as the cold front actually hits. Another quick piece of advice is to always do everything within your power to be off of the water as the initial wind-wall of the front blows through your location - bay waters can become unrecognizable (and downright dangerous) very quickly during the brunt of a strong frontal passage. Be careful out there, and have fun!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Mostly sunny. High 82F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 72F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 80 % Precip. / 0.3 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning becoming more widespread in the afternoon. High 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Windy with a few clouds from time to time. Low around 50F. Winds N at 20 to 30 mph.
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. Gusty winds in the morning. High 66F. Winds N at 20 to 30 mph.
*Saturday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low around 45F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate onshore winds will prevail today as a strong upper level disturbance approaches the southern plains. A cold front will move across the waters Friday night. This front will trigger scattered showers and thunderstorms over the waters. A moderate to strong offshore flow is expected Friday night and Saturday in response to the front. Drier and much cooler conditions are expected Saturday and Sunday. Winds will subside to weak to moderate levels Sunday as the center of a surface high pressure system approaches the coast from the northwest. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 73.9 degrees
Seadrift 73.9 degrees
Port Aransas 73.9 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 82.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 4*

Pics 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 5*

Pics 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

The lodge welcomes 25 guests this Sunday evening with several other groups arriving at noon on Monday for sessions. I want to count our blessings for so many special folks working with us. Thanks to the amazing guests for all your continued business.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Wounded Vets*

The lodge welcomed back wounded vets with David and Susan K. who represent the Houston Safari Club. It was an honor to meet these folks and we cannot give enough credit to David and his wife Susan for all their time and effort they show towards the wounded ladies and men of our arm forces. Thank you!

Here are some random photos from from the past few days...Most of the credit for the success of these hunts goes towards Capt. Harold, Ben and Nick. Thanks guys!

I also want to toss in a favorite recipe that was handed down to me from a special friend Sean M. I hope you enjoy eating this duck soup much as I have over the years.

*Bay Flats Duck Soup*
_
Ingredients _
2 bowls of cubed duck breast

1 bowl of cubed salt pork

Olive oil

Duck stock, 5 lbs duck parts (backs, necks, carcasses, and giblets), 2 lg onions, coarsely chopped

2 md carrots, peeled, trimmed coarsely chopped 2 lb celery, stalks with leaves timmed, coarsely chopped 2 garlic, cloves, crushed

1 bn parsley, stems

2 Thyme, dried

1 bay leaf

1/2 ts salt, coarse
Sliced jalapeno sausage

Chopped green onions

Chopped white onions

Bay leafs

Sliced carrots

Sliced new potatoes

Cyan pepper

Large course black pepper

Uncooked uncle benâ€™s long grain wild rice

Package of gumbo mix

Sliced Celery

_Directions _
Heat extra-virgin olive oil to medium-high setting. Add cubed duck and salt pork to olive oil. Braze duck until the meat turns brown. Drain off olive oil, move duck meat and salt pork to crock-pot. For duck stock, wash duck parts well and place them in a large stockpot. Add cold water to cover by about 2 inches and slowly bring to a boil, skimming all of the froth from the surface as it forms. Lower the heat and add all of the remaining ingredients. Simmer, uncovered, for 3 hours. Add water as needed to cover the ingredients and skim as necessary. Strain the â€œsoupâ€ into a large bowl through a colander lined with double layer of dampened cheesecloth. Gently press the solids to extract all of the liquid possible. Discard the solids. Start adding in all vegetables and potatoes. Season to taste. Add uncooked wild rice crock-pot. Turn on high for 4 hours and switch to low or warm.

Capt. Chris


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you for taking time to read.*

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks guys!*

Thanks to Captain Billy, Doug, Stephen, and Jeremy for submitting photos along with Captain Harold, Ben and Nick.


----------

